# Happy Birthday Sickie Ickie!!!!!!



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sickie Dear Hope ya have a grrrrrrrrreat one!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday, SI!! Hope you got some good props for the big day!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy b-day Sickie!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

:jol: :jol: Happy Birthday. :jol: :jol:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hey have a great one SI !


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Today is your Birthday----Happy Birthday To You


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sickie!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day Sickie.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

A Horifically Happy Birthday to you!!
:zombie: 
:jol:


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there SI, I hope its a great one...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Id sing, but i want you to like your birthdays


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy birthday to you....
Happy birthday to you....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Sicky!
Happy Bithday to you!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Sickie

And I promise,if we ever share the silver screen,I wont upstage you too much.... 
"I'm ready for my close-up, Mr.DeMille"


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey SI another year older, huh? I promise I won't make any "old fart" jokes (...until we meet again in chat muuuhaaaaaahaa) 

Happy Birthday Sickie!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Sickie!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

happy bday Sickie..
and many more...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! I'm gone for several days performing this closing weekend, and I come back today and see this post with all the well wishes! I'm smiling big right now and laughed some as I was reading the posts for my birthday!

Thanks guys! I mean that from my heart!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok Im late at this....LOL but i too hope you had a fantastic Birthday. By the way did you get a new tool. LOL wud ya get wud ya get???? Hope you were able to celebrate with good weather.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Better late then never, have a hap hap happy B-Day!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya SI. I hoped you enjoyed your day!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

We're still waiting.....wha'd you get????? It must be something pretty cool. You must still be out in the workshop playing around with it!!! .....
Oh, and a very happy, belated birthday wish to you!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Well, L - my wife refuses to buy me haunt stuff for my birthday, so I may have talked her into a larger metal make-up case for stage, and a cd player for the car to listen to musicals on.

I would have loved a bucky or some skulls, but no go. LOL


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Argh..... I'm so behind. Happy birthday!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A belated happy birthday to you Sickie!! I was away for the weekend also.


----------

